# Slide Out Topper



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I was down yesterday pricing awning toppers at Walt's RV in Fontana. I don't know what they go for, has anyone priced them out elsewhere? Walts RV wanted right at 95.00 dollars per setup for the awning topper, hardware and awning slide bracket the complete setup for the side and rear. Does this sound like a good Price? Kirk


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

95.00 for a slide topper








Either i'm confused, or I'll take two.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

A retractable canvas awning/cover to go over the slides correct?

Bill.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I take it that this is a good price. Yes, they are the roll up type. He had a whole stack of them in all different sizes. They have a white awning and are made by A&E. They look just like the one someone else on this site put on the back of there Outback. Kirk


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Just received a CW sales catalog today. I thought the prices they had were good, but not near as good as you mentioned.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kirk,

I would say that price is unbelievably good. Something is not right there.









As a note, to my knowledge, there is not a awning manufacturer out there that makes an awning deep enough to cover the rear slide. The Outbacker that made the rear slide is snsgraham. You might want to contact him!

Good luck,
Doug

P.S.: If those prices are correct, for complete awning kits, could you pick up a pair for me?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kirk,
> 
> I would say that price is unbelievably good. Something is not right there.
> 
> ...


What Doug says!! *IF* those prices are correct and all hardware, material, pieces-parts, etc. are included, can you pick up a pair for us, too (we also have a 25RSS). Sure didn't find that kind of price pre-Christmas! I can live with Christmas in ... February


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> I take it that this is a good price. Yes, they are the roll up type. He had a whole stack of them in all different sizes. They have a white awning and are made by A&E. They look just like the one someone else on this site put on the back of there Outback. Kirk
> [snapback]71386[/snapback]​


Kirk,

This is serious here. If that's the price and they are indeed toppers for both slides - with hardware - please get the phone number, website or any other way we can contact them. DO THEY SHIP? If not, would you be willing to have us send you a check and then pick them up and ship them? You could buy in bulk and maybe save a bit more.

I'm serious, I would be more than willing to pay you for handling and shipping if they don't ship.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I'm serious, I would be more than willing to pay you for handling and shipping if they don't ship.
> 
> Scott
> [snapback]71400[/snapback]​


I am, too!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Count me in!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The slide toppers mention must only be for the side slides with a 30 to 40" limit on depth. They typically run around $200 to $250 but some times on sale can be had for around $150.

Sub $100 is a very good price


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Count me in for the side slide topper!!!!

My dealer qouted almost $200 for the awning for the side......

Not sure what width I would need, but a tape measure would take care of that!!

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Kirk,

I'll ditto what Scott said. Get us the dealer's address, phone number, or better yet website. I'll order two for that price. And thanks.

Bill


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

One more thought - I'd really like get them both, but that is such a great price, I'll buy just the side topper if they don't have one that will fit the rear slide.

So Kirk, sorry to ask you to do the legwork, but could you get the supplier's pertinent information - Company name and address (I could take it from there, if need be) phone number, website? Anything that will help me contact them.

AND IF I WERE YOU, I'D JUMP ON THAT DEAL - so long as it's what they say it is.

Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would be in too. I have a large side slide and have been thinking of pricing one out during the down time of winter. A web site would be great to compare to others. I know mine will have to be more as the slide covers the dining and kitchen, but it is short as it only extends out 18 inches.


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Count me in if they would fit a 28RSDS


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you found a good side business!-----Just buy all of them and sell for them for $5 more to pay for yours


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I am thinking of going down today. Walts RV is a surplus yard. They buy surplus items from Fleetwood and other RV manufactures. You never know what they will get in or how many. Like I said, they had just received a stack of slide awnings in different sizes and I did not have the measurements of mine with me the other day. Yes I know the rear is a different size but I was going the splice two together or get a regular awning and cut it down. The side is a shoe in for fit. If you have a side slide that is longer than the 25rss get me the measurements and I will see if they have one? Kirk


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

The side slide on my 28BHS is exactly 151 1/2 inches from outside of trim to outside of trim.

If there is something comparable to that, I will take one.

Thanks!!!!

Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, Hunt70 I will see if they have one in your size. I don't know how much it will cost to ship to PA. I mostly was trying to let the So. Cal outbackers know about the awnings, so if they wanted one they could drive to Fontana and get one. I do think they will ship direct from Fontana and I will get their number but I don't think they have a web site. Kirk


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

My 28RSDS is in storage, so I have no idea what size they are.If anyone has the size for the slides on a 28RSDS please post them for me. Please let me know if they are shipable to Kansas.

Thanks


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Ok, Hunt70 I will see if they have one in your size. I don't know how much it will cost to ship to PA. I mostly was trying to let the So. Cal outbackers know about the awnings, so if they wanted one they could drive to Fontana and get one. I do think they will ship direct from Fontana and I will get their number but I don't think they have a web site. Kirk
> [snapback]71460[/snapback]​


If its under $50 it's still a great deal...........

If you get a phone number, I will call them direct and ask about shipping it here.

Thanks Kirk!!

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> The side slide on my 28BHS is exactly 151 1/2 inches from outside of trim to outside of trim.
> 
> If there is something comparable to that, I will take one.
> 
> ...


The 28 RSDS side slide is 98" - AND STEVE HAS AT LEAST FIVE GUYS IN LINE IN FRONT OF HIM - INCLUDING ME!!! Don't let that cute little Keebler elf woo you into letting him cut.









Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > The side slide on my 28BHS is exactly 151 1/2 inches from outside of trim to outside of trim.
> ...


All I want is the phone number IF they have an awning long enough. They are made to fit widths, so if you need a 98, you can have it!!!
















Steve


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok guy's I just got back from walts RV. Hunter they did have at least one in your size, I think it measured 152 inches you will want to go bigger. Huntr I did not ask how much it may cost a little more because it is a long awning. I talked to the people down there and they do ship and will go out and measure. The one I got for the side of my 25rss measures 86 1/2 "from the outside brackets which gives it 79 1/2" awning coverage and my slideout is 75 1/2 inches long. So if I am figuering correct add about 11 inches onto your measurements and you will have a little overhang on the edges. You have a little room to play with, you will need to tell them I need one 84 to 88 inches. Make sure you tell them you want all the hardware including the rail that mounts to the TT. Like I posted before this is a salvage yard and the awnings are outside in a stack of , lets guess of around 100 and they are dirty and will need to be cleaned. I only bought 1 at this point, the side, it cost me with tax and all hardware $107.75. The person you want to talk to is named Cynthia and the number is (909) 823-0563 tell her you are with the outback TT group, they also said they are tring to get a web site up and running at [email protected] Hope this helps, Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

aplvlykat

Can you spread out the goods and take a picture for us? I would love to see this prior to calling them to order.

Are you going to install it this weekend? Would like to see the final product as well.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Way cool Kirk!

I will look forward to seeing how it all works out for you!








Keep us posted.

Happy Modding,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok its a done deal. It took around 2 hours to install only because I had to take a break and have a cold one. It looks great and was very easy to install. Once I find the camera I will post pic's. Also I found a chart in the paper work. For the people who have the 28rsds model you have a choice: 92-97 3/4 = 102" awning or 98-103 3/4= 108" awning, I think I would try to get the first one. Steve for your 28bhs again you have a choice: 146-151 3/4= 156" awning or 152-157 3/4= 162" awning,, again I think I would go for the first one. For those with the 25rss you will need 74-79 3/4= 84" awning, which is the one I bought and I know they have at least 5+ of these on the stack. good luck Kirk


----------

